

Gee, when do we actually build the site? - bobstobener
http://www.zdnet.com/news/better-website-development-and-deployment-a-practical-methodology/6222035?tag=content;search-results-rivers

======
petervandijck
"It is critical to remember that the scope of the project must be carefully
managed throughout the process or you are almost guaranteed to miss your
budgetary and timeline constraints."

Sorry, this is just boring drivel.

------
espeed
Steve Yegge has a different view -- "Business Requirements Are Bullshit"
([http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/08/business-
requirement...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/08/business-requirements-
are-bullshit.html))

~~~
petervandijck
Amen to that. There's probably a diagram somewhere to go with that.

Wait.

Here it is. <http://www.businessballs.com/treeswing.htm>

On a related note; that drivel like this still gets upvoted at HN means either
that it's fairly easy to spam with fake accounts, or that the upvoting system
lets a lot of crap through.

------
nicksergeant
Even the title is a mouthful.

~~~
haasted
A more correct title would be "a short introduction to the waterfall
methodology".

Seems to be an essay written with the sole purpose of promoting the author's
company. Googling some of the more unique sentences shows that the text has
been posted several places on the net.

